# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box / Miracle Key / Miracle Thunder V4.9 Released ## [02/04/2019]

## mohamed73

*Miracle Falcon Box Main Module* *Powered by Miracle Team*   * v4.9 Released on 2nd April 2019*  * Supports Also Miracle Key & THUNDER Activated Users* * *   *[X] Can Activate on Miracle Key Just 17 USD* *[X] Can Activate on Miracle Thunder Just 17 USD*              *What's New Inside :*  *[+]  Corrected Version Expired Error [+]  Fixed Edl Mode Restore Locks Option* * [+] Fixed Asus Raw Flash Extraction* * [+] Add Xiaomi Auto Raw Zip Flashing  [+] Add Xiaomi Show Imei Info While Any Operation [+]  Fixed Asus Boot Repair GpFlag option* *  [+] Add Android Manual Patch Fw ScreenLocks [+]  Improved Universal Android Forensic Features [Phonebook/sms/call logs]  * **  * *   **  *   *   *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *         *Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key*   *# No Need Login Auto Login* *# All Free Packs Available* *# No Need buy Other Dongle or Card*    **  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    **     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

